# Harry Potter book 7 Thread



## bobrules (Jul 18, 2007)

Share your thoughts and predictions here.


----------



## Jax (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm gonna pick it up at midnight!


----------



## bobrules (Jul 18, 2007)

members who post spoilers will be banned from gbatemp.net and IRC. 
p.s: not sure about spoiler tags.


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice one bob! 

What about this thread 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=55575

It really pisses me off.

Shiro786, it's just rude to post spoilers and fookin stupid too. Some people actually want to be surprised.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2007)

SNAPE KILLS DUMBLEDORE

btw you could already pirate the book you know


----------



## MaHe (Jul 18, 2007)

Books are one of the things that can't be pirated properly. I've read some books in eBook format on my DS, but it's just too much for mah eyes ...


----------



## bobrules (Jul 18, 2007)

You can always get audio books. Those are easy to pirate, and they are 1:1 original copy.


----------



## lagman (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> Books are one of the things that can't be pirated properly. I've read some books in eBook format on my DS, but it's just too much for mah eyes ...



The first model of GBA SP was so perfect for my reading purposes


----------



## legendofphil (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> You can always get audio books. Those are easy to pirate, and they are 1:1 original copy.



I have the audio books as MP3's I downloaded, none of them were perfect.
Took me 3 sets of downloads to get 1 set that was good enough to listen to.
I also have the hard back adult books and I am reading them whilst listen, Stephen Fry is a really good reader.


EDIT: There is a copy of book 7 online, that was taken with photos. Its not that good in places (apprently) but with some photoshop work it can be.


----------



## TheRocK (Jul 18, 2007)

harry potter sucks... this was the best part in one of the movies i saw.


----------



## Jax (Jul 18, 2007)

By the way, what's the difference between the normal and adult versions? Is it only the cover?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2007)

Personally I find the series some of the most puerile nonsense ever committed to print (I stuggled 3/4 of the way through the first and got stuck reading parts aloud for the later stuff) but then I have more Eddings under my belt than I care to think about.

@Jax nothing more than cosmetic changes as far as I know.

As for reading electronically, I read most of the discworld series on my SP two odd years ago. Scientific reports are fine on PC as are short stories but anything fictional clocking more than 40 pages (standard word sort of thing) is pushing it.


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 18, 2007)

I personally love Harry Potter, it's been one of those series of books that I've followed for practically half my life. I'm sad to see it end.


----------



## spas (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I personally love Harry Potter, it's been one of those series of books that I've followed for practically half my life. I'm sad to see it end.



Don't worry the japanese will recreate a whole new series of book whether or not harry dies or not!

Magic brought harry back to life!


----------



## adgloride (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Jul 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You can always get audio books. Those are easy to pirate, and they are 1:1 original copy.
> ...



I got the .pdf version of the book.  Its all text and it looks fine to me.  They're desperate to get this book off the internet as the places that do have it are having the file removed quickly.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 18, 2007)

its not a real version
if it starts with harry looking morosely at privet drive, its the fanfic

if it starts with 2 men popping out of nowhere you have the real version and you need to pm how to get the pdf


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 18, 2007)

The real book is out on the internet, and there will be NO spoilers or discussion about the leak here at all. The publishers of the series are getting hardcore about this, going to any and all forums that even have the words Harry Potter mentioned once. The GameFAQs board was being patrolled by the publishers themselves and sent legal noticed to CJayC simply for the fake spoilers being put up.

If it says anything, the Gaia Online owner got a subpoena for something they had nothing to do with. Of all the things GBATemp could get yelled at for, it won't be for a book.


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> The real book is out on the internet, and there will be NO spoilers or discussion about the leak here at all. The publishers of the series are getting hardcore about this, going to any and all forums that even have the words Harry Potter mentioned once. The GameFAQs board was being patrolled by the publishers themselves and sent legal noticed to CJayC simply for the fake spoilers being put up.
> 
> If it says anything, the Gaia Online owner got a subpoena for something they had nothing to do with. Of all the things GBATemp could get yelled at for, it won't be for a book.



Good to hear how serious they are taking this...
I kinda read that spoiler thread you just locked down, and I hope what I read wasn't true..=\

Regardless, I can't wait to get the book on the 21st. I got the 6th one at some random convenience store for a much cheaper price, so let's hope I can do the same for this one!


----------



## iTech (Jul 19, 2007)

DELETED BY ITECH!

(_People will think the crap I described, based on what fans have been saying for years, actually happens in the book. I don't know what happens since the book isn't out yet and I'm not devoting a microsecond of my time to stealing a book from the internet _)


----------



## Taras (Jul 19, 2007)

My prediction: For the first time ever, a non-fag will read a Harry Potter book from cover to cover. Media will be present for the event and crowds of disbelieving gawkers will be standing by.


----------



## dsbomb (Jul 19, 2007)

But iTech, does your sister love the series??


----------



## iTech (Jul 19, 2007)

QUOTE(dsbomb @ Jul 19 2007 said:


> But iTech, does your sister love the series??



Only the flashy special effects. She's pretty much deaf and nearly blind due to her disease (she suffers from Retarded).
Everytime a magic spells creates some flashy light, she knows for some reason and claps her hands.
The clapping sound was very getting very annoying and was interfering with my Emma Watson's Earlobe Jerking Session (I have an earlobe fetish), that's why we had epoxy resin injected into her wrists.
The downside is that now she can't hold a shovel in a downward postition when she has to do her welldigging chore (I ain't paying for water!), and kills all of my mom's pastic plants. The entire backyard is full of decapitated roses.


----------



## OSW (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm not really a fan of harry potter.

I didn't mind the first three, but after the 4th i got a bid bored and haven't read one since.

I saw the latest movie, but that was reeaaally crap.


Still, i dloaded all the ebooks for collection XD!


----------



## Rayder (Jul 19, 2007)

I actually own all the books.  Half-Blood Prince in the only hard cover one though......Deathly Hallows will likely be a hard-cover too.

I scored the free version of Deathly Hallows (the one with pics of each page) but I will still buy the book.  Some things just aren't worth pirating.  I couldn't stand to read a whole book on the PC or DS or whatever.


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 19, 2007)

Don't be fooled, Harry Potter is an enemy of God!


----------



## blue99 (Jul 19, 2007)

I own all the books, except the sixth book. I think I lost it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already know the spoilers, but I am still going to buy the book for my sisters.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Jul 20, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dsbomb @ Jul 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > But iTech, does your sister love the series??
> ...




O.o ...................................



what.........the........... ****??????


i hope ur kidding....

i have the pirated version as well....im not bothering to read it tho....... quality sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 id rather read the book


----------



## Rayder (Jul 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jul 19 2007 said:


> Don't be fooled, Harry Potter is an enemy of God!
> 
> http://youtube.com/v/uOIYsGVyg8M




Never said I was the religious type.


----------



## iTech (Jul 20, 2007)

Seems that a lot of virus and spy ware distributors are taking advantage of the HP7 craze by sending people mails with titles like "OMG! Harry p0tter SI DAED! CLICK HARE! (+ Free Penis Makelargement)"

So watch out. Actualy, don't watch out, because if you're stupid enough to fall for it, you probably want the virus, and the free penis enlargement.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 20, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Jul 20 2007 said:


> Seems that a lot of virus and spy ware distributors are taking advantage of the HP7 craze by sending people mails with titles like "OMG! Harry p0tter SI DAED! CLICK HARE! (+ Free Penis Makelargement)"
> 
> So watch out. Actualy, don't watch out, because if you're stupid enough to fall for it, you probably want the virus, and the free penis enlargement.








How many people are going in a Midnight launch?

I'll be heading to ASDA probably tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (That's a Wal Mart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jax (Jul 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Thax @ Jul 20 2007 said:


> How many people are going in a Midnight launch?
> 
> I'll be heading to ASDA probably tonight
> 
> ...



I'm also going to pick it up at midnight! 

Several bookstores are doing a midnight launch here in Portugal.


----------



## captaineos (Jul 20, 2007)

I read it four days ago lol - a simple isohunt seach will find a 75mb rar file, and the password is 'internet' for the RAR.

Its not the best quality but for a HP nutter it was worth it, the last 20 odd pages are INTENSE.

BTW I pre-ordered the book before it was available for pre-order lol


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 20, 2007)

I preordered the book MONTHS, UNCOUNTABLE MONTHS AGO on Amazon, I read that ASDA are selling the book for £5!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## godfather.23 (Jul 21, 2007)

no.


----------



## godfather.23 (Jul 21, 2007)

No again.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 21, 2007)

brother picked it up at midnight at a barnes and nobles. he started to read immediatley and he only got up when he went outside with his sword when it was raining... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont ask...


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Jul 21, 2007)

Still waiting for my preorder from chapters.com... It'll come on Monday I think.

This weekend was inconveniently placed


----------



## bobrules (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm downl****ng the audio book version.


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 21, 2007)

My Amazon order came 6:30am! w00t!


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Jul 21, 2007)

Mine actually came at around noon today, like 1/4 through the book now... Saturday delivery ftw


----------



## Kaphis (Jul 21, 2007)

test


Since the book is released, can we talk about it now? I've finished it for a while now..


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 21, 2007)

maybe harry potter nails that chick wizard to continue this series?
i never read 1 book or even watched the movies, so is that possible or are they brother-sister?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 22, 2007)

I asked, my bro, and so apparently, he read from 12:30 - 7:40 ish!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














he's pretty far...


----------



## H8TR (Jul 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Mystic-Homer @ Jul 21 2007 said:


> Mine actually came at around noon today, like 1/4 through the book now... Saturday delivery ftw


Yeah, Amazon, Chapters/Indigo partnered up with Canada Post to get those books out today instead of Monday.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 22, 2007)

Spoilers can be posted in this thread., but it should be inside a spoiler tag!


----------



## Calogero91 (Jul 22, 2007)

f*ck the 7th book, were all waiting to watch the 7th movie....who wants to read a 1000 page sleeping pill


----------



## bobrules (Jul 22, 2007)

Well sonic storm, you have to wait 5 years. lol......


----------



## Calogero91 (Jul 22, 2007)

thats fine, its worth it for me. it would probably take me five years to read that book anyway alone with the other 6 cuz i havnt read any


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 22, 2007)

reading is good for you guys, especially if you aren't working already! e.g. you're still a student


----------



## Hooya (Jul 23, 2007)

Finished the book 1 1/2 hours ago.  Good read.  A lot of vocal people on the interwebz are disappointed about the ending, but I honestly don't know what they were expecting.  Loads of WTF-JKR?!?!?! going around for no reason.  Too many people with far too high expectations that could not have been met.  I swear there were too many people that were determined not to like this book.  In a way I think it makes them feel better that it's over, thinking to themselves that the ending sucked... kinda making it seem to them that it'll never really be over.  Poor souls...

Anyway, going to check the spoiler tag then post something interesting here:

I got choked up when Dobby died... I didn't think that of all the things that would make me cry it'd be the freaking house-elf.  I think it was just that Harry was so emotionally attached to him and that he died in a noble way, was buried in a noble way.  That sort of thing gets me.  Same thing with Harry naming his second born Albus Severus; when I saw that middle name I just started tearing up.  I'm not really all that sentimental of a guy, but when something touches that noble, chivalrous note it gets me.  I knew Snape would be redeemed in the end, I expected some unbreakable vow involved, but the way it was done seemed to mean more I guess.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 23, 2007)

All I know is...

...the body count in this book is through the fucking roof...


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 23, 2007)

I KNOW!
Its ridicoulious.
I guess rowling wanted it to be a actionpacked book.
She achieved it but to be honest, i enjoyed book6 more. Sure...it was kinda dull to start off, BUT THE ENDING WAS F*CKING AMAZING.
dont really like the endinf for this one


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 23, 2007)

The 3 chapters for the last one were the best. The chapter was really nice...awwww.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Jul 23 2007 said:


> Finished the book 1 1/2 hours ago.Â Good read.Â A lot of vocal people on the interwebz are disappointed about the ending, but I honestly don't know what they were expecting.Â Loads of WTF-JKR?!?!?! going around for no reason.Â Too many people with far too high expectations that could not have been met.Â I swear there were too many people that were determined not to like this book.Â In a way I think it makes them feel better that it's over, thinking to themselves that the ending sucked... kinda making it seem to them that it'll never really be over.Â Poor souls...
> 
> Anyway, going to check the spoiler tag then post something interesting here:
> 
> I got choked up when Dobby died... I didn't think that of all the things that would make me cry it'd be the freaking house-elf.Â I think it was just that Harry was so emotionally attached to him and that he died in a noble way, was buried in a noble way.Â That sort of thing gets me.Â Same thing with Harry naming his second born Albus Severus; when I saw that middle name I just started tearing up.Â I'm not really all that sentimental of a guy, but when something touches that noble, chivalrous note it gets me.Â I knew Snape would be redeemed in the end, I expected some unbreakable vow involved, but the way it was done seemed to mean more I guess.



The reason people expected more from Rowling is because of the explosive and earthshattering ending of Book6
CMON, the ending was so powerful and emotional that it raised the bar exponentially.
i find it somewhat frustrating that rowling left open a few plotholes

WHY THE HELL DOES RON SPEAK PARSEL TONGUE?
WHATS BEHIND THE CLOSED DOOR AT THE MINISTRY OF MYSTERIES?
HOW DID THEY GET THE SWORD OF GRYFFINDOR BACK FROM THAT THIEVING GOBLIN???
WHAT DID DUDLEY SEE WHEN HE NEARLY GOT KISSED BY THE DEMENTOR???
all of these were supposed to have been in this book but they arent


----------



## iTech (Jul 23, 2007)

^^ Damn jyou!

The HP6 book I ordered arrived today (I hadn't read any of them, and since I just finished "Mushi Mushi Kitty In Awesomoh Rand!" I've been looking for another great masterpiece to add to my collection)
I couldn't help myself and read your spoiler. Ah noes!!! The pains!!


----------



## Opium (Jul 24, 2007)

I just finished reading it about an hour ago


It really built up to the end. It was pretty powerful how Harry walked through the forest to his death after using the resurrection stone to summon his lost loved ones. Finally having Voldemort dead though was great to read. I wouldn't have guessed how things would have turned up. I was so sure Harry would die in this book. Pretty good book and it's great to finally know how everything fits into place (Snape, wtf? Didn't guess that one). 

I didn't like the first half of the book that much though. Just running and hiding and wasting time. It was a little frustrating to read. I guess that conveyed the situation though....


----------



## Jiggah (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Jul 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Jul 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Finished the book 1 1/2 hours ago.Â Good read.Â A lot of vocal people on the interwebz are disappointed about the ending, but I honestly don't know what they were expecting.Â Loads of WTF-JKR?!?!?! going around for no reason.Â Too many people with far too high expectations that could not have been met.Â I swear there were too many people that were determined not to like this book.Â In a way I think it makes them feel better that it's over, thinking to themselves that the ending sucked... kinda making it seem to them that it'll never really be over.Â Poor souls...
> ...



I actually haven't read all the books.  Honestly, just the first and this last one, but at least two of those questions got answered pretty straight forward.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 25, 2007)

Just finished reading the book an hour ago. I think it started off slow, but it really picked up pace. Had some amazing moments.

My eyes are so tired now.


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 27, 2007)

I just finish the book yesterday too

I didn't like the epilogue so much.. especially the names. Albus Severus Potter? James? Lily?
There are 10000000000000 names out there and you had to use those old ones.
please check babynames.com next time


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 27, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jul 21 2007 said:


> Well sonic storm, you have to wait 5 years. lol......



5 years? You mean 3?
#6 is scheduled for 2008, and #7 is scheduled for 2010.


----------



## 5kuzgib (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so sad the series has ended now. Had to happen at some point but i grew up with the books - it really the is the end of an era :'(


----------



## Jax (Jul 27, 2007)

I finished yesterday, exactly one week after the official release.

Too many deaths, IMO...


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, in a recent interview, Rowling has stated that she plans to write a Harry Potter Encyclopedia and also plans to continue writing.

So much for her constantly saying she would be done writing for good once she finished the 7 potter books.


----------



## dwish562 (Jul 28, 2007)

What? What interview is that? Can you post the link up please? I finish this book in two days. I was reading it for 20-40 hours I think. Peace out


----------



## delta123 (Jul 28, 2007)

i finished the book 1 day after i got it. and am now listening to the audio version.

i heard that J.K was planning to write an character encyclopedia of some sort.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jul 28, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Jul 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Jul 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Finished the book 1 1/2 hours ago.Â Good read.Â A lot of vocal people on the interwebz are disappointed about the ending, but I honestly don't know what they were expecting.Â Loads of WTF-JKR?!?!?! going around for no reason.Â Too many people with far too high expectations that could not have been met.Â I swear there were too many people that were determined not to like this book.Â In a way I think it makes them feel better that it's over, thinking to themselves that the ending sucked... kinda making it seem to them that it'll never really be over.Â Poor souls...
> ...


Ron could speak parsel tongue cause the locket horcrux kind of bonded with him like the diary with ginny
and the gryffindor sword was summoned by the hat once again(well thats what i think anyway)


----------



## delta123 (Jul 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Jul 28 2007 said:


> Ron could speak parsel tongue cause the locket horcrux kind of bonded with him like the diary with ginny
> and the gryffindor sword was summoned by the hat once again(well thats what i think anyway)



actually your wrong about the parsel tongue

actually ron couldnt speak parsel tongue. he just mimicked what harry did when he opened the locket.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/19935372/

here is the article about the character enclyopedia


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 28, 2007)

The interview (some spoilers are talked about)

Part 1 of 3:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZBZ4ZD5lwRM

Part 2 of 3:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wb4PAqhB7sY


----------



## Smuff (Jul 28, 2007)

I find the whole concept of Harry Potter bizarre and completely unbelievable.
I mean, it's pathetic.

Come on, are we really supposed to believe that.......
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
there's a ginger kid with *2* friends ?


----------



## iTech (Jul 28, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Jul 28 2007 said:


> I find the whole concept of Harry Potter bizarre and completely unbelievable.
> I mean, it's pathetic.
> 
> Come on, are we really supposed to believe that.......
> ...



I used to be friends with a family of ginger kids. They were very much like The Weasleys. One of them was my best buddy, and we'd get into lots of Harry Potter-like adventures. (Our enemy was a crazy mofo called Vandemoortele who poisoned cancerous children with cookies laced with Clostridium Botulinum for Eugenics purposes.) To top that, the only real difference between Hogwarts and the public school we used to go to was the magic, the fact that our principal only had long white hair between his ass, and the repeated violent child molestation.

_Everything except the Vandemoortele and sexual child abuse parts is true. We were however abused physically by teachers who would punch children randomly._


----------



## bobrules (Jul 31, 2007)

I just finished listening to the audiobook. 
The ending was okay since I was expecting something more shocking.


----------

